# Bringing too much tackle!!!!



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

This is the first time I have just gone to OC for an all nighter. I started prepping today. You gotta do a little at a time otherwise the wife gets mad I started out thinking I would bucktail and throw swimming shads and tandem rig jerks. Then it went to live eels and spot. This is just the night plan. Then after a few ZZZ's I was either thinking of staying on the bridge for flounder or moving to the inlet. There I was either thinking Tog or throwing more lures and bait. i also have some green crabs and sandflees vaccum sealed in the freezer. My original plan was to get pt he bridge around 7-9 with eels and lures. Now it is looking like a little earlier getting there around 6 or so. But now I am thinking of heading to a spot in OC a little bit up around the 20's streets and try for some Spot for bait. I am really trying to get a game plan. There is so much to fish for in OC. Its a lot easier when you know you are just going to soak bait. The list of tackle is a lot shorter, Now I am also dealing with buckets and coolers and bridge nets. It has been easlier in the past when I have other people going and staying more then just a night and a late morning. If you were heading down sometime late friday afternoon what would your game plan be?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Justin,

I always do the same thing as well. I pack surf gear for blues and stripers. However, the tackle associated with that is endless. There's soaking bait gear, various sizes of weights, various sizes of metals and plugs in case there's a blitz. Then there's tog gear, which means lots and lots of weights and lots and lots of pre-tied rigs. And of course, you have to bring an inshore setup just in case you happen to go to either the OC Inlet or IRI and there happens to be a blitz of some sort. 

I always fish with my dad or the WBB boys. We all know own car racks and coffins for the racks because we can't fit all of our gear. It's always a tight squeeze.

So, I guess we're in the same boat, brother.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow! You sound just like us! Heck, we just bring everything. And a back-up for everything. That's one thing I really like about OC is that you can hop around with the tide, time, and species. 

Here is our usual game plan. Night time is for the RT 50 bridge. When dead low tide hits, it's time to go crabbing for bait. Sunrise will usually find me at one of the two inlets praying for a blitz. Mornings will be spent chasing tog. Lunch at the Royal Farm and then more of the same or a little floundering or surf depending on the time of year. I would move with the bite and the tide. 

I'll be down on Sat morning with the family and kids. I plan on putting them to work stocking up the freezer with bait!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Justin .... RELAX !!!

Take it ALL and have fun. Don't worry so much. If you forget something don't fret over it. There will be another day for it.

Personally I would avoid surf gear as I am not into sharks and skates. Take your rt 50 bridge equipment (which will work at the OC and IRI inlets as well) and take togging equipment. Maybe take a few small bait rigs as well ... and go fish.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

get a big van!!! my hobie outfitter and all my tackle will fit inside my van.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

terpfan said:


> get a big van!!! my hobie outfitter and all my tackle will fit inside my van.


That's the spirit TF !!! I really don't know how FingersAndClaws Fishbait, and others and their gear fit into that M Class though ... there has got to be some funky voodoo going on with that SUV


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Stategery. Yes, that's a word, even the President used it 

BTW, Justin, this is what I do, and what I wished the rest of the crew did so I wouldn't need to go thru 30 rods just to find the one I want:


RT 50 bridge: 7 footer, 4000 size reel, plastics. No need for bait soaking there IMHO. Use the same setup for floundering.

Toggin: 1 rod, 1 reel (you decide what is appropriate). PRE-TIE RIGS AT HOME. This is the most important thing. You don't wanna be tying rigs when the bite is on. Put your rigs in sandwich ziplocks, or go to BPS and find there "CD case" lookin' think. It's basically a nylon flexible binder with clear plastic pouches inside. Bring enough sinkers, trust me, you don't wanna use a 4 oz. when a 2 oz. will do . . . and you definitely don't wanna end up using a balsac sinker (doesn't look professional)  

Pluggin' for Blues (OC INLET): Use the same 7 footer you used at the bridge. You can throw Gotchas, storms, bucktails, whatever. 

If you don't go to the surf, you can get away with 2 rods, 2 reels, a bag of rigs, a bag of plastics, and a cooler. Hope this helps . . . and I hope my other WBB bretheren are reading!!!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree also. If I'm not hitting the surf, I only bring two rods (9 and 7 footer). 9 footer is for the inlet, tog fishing and etc... 7 footer is the lure setup.

I realize these days, I don't need to take the kitchen sink. Traveling light is the way to go... 

Ideal situation is to pack everything in my backpack or white bucket, and carry a cooler in one hand and the rods in another.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Justin, don't listen to what the previous bamas just said. That zen minimalist crap just does not work. You need to be prepared for anything. That means pre-tied rig bag, plastics case, lure case, backpack, big assortment of hooks, terminal tackle, sinkers, and jigheads, extra line, extra reel, bait net, landing net, pier net, and sand flea rake, etc... Don't forget tog bags and a really big cooler, just in case! 

At least it's summer time, so you can leave your waders at home. But that's it!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I've never ever seen F&C, FB, or myself bring just 2 rods. That's always the plan, but we always bring at least 3 each, sometimes 4. The key is knowing how to pack. It's not easy, but it can be done. The downside, of course, is that you'll have to go through 30 rods just to find the one that you need. But yeah, like you said in a previous post, you didn't buy the gear and drive all that way to not catch anything. 

In other words, we tried to be prepared for everything and have backups to everything. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

On a related note, the latest WBB adventure took us first to the Coke and then to Annapolis. However, as we were packing the gear in before the trip, we all promised that Kent Island is as far east as we'll go and that we won't wind up going for togs at OC. Unbeknown to FB, F&C and myself had our tog setup with us. When FB found out, he got really scared because his was sitting in his car at F&C's driveway. He was really nervous the entire way because he was worried that we'd keep going east and go hunt for togs. The moral of the story? Just pack it. Oh, and what Cyg said too... have fun. But to me, it's no fun when everyone else is catching around me but I can't buy a bite because I forgot to bring <insert item of choice here> with me. I'd be kicking myself the entire way home.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I was nervous because the week before, we said exactly the same thing at the tank, but we ended up in OC anyway!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

What a difference 36 miles makes.  

I'd say cover as much as you can with as little as you can.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I do always pack. But this time I am only bringing 3 or 4 rods. plastics and bucktails w/worms. Plus togging outfit and some greencrabs. or I'll walk right over to the beach right next to the inlet and get some flees. I am also gonna try with some eels and some spot if I can catch some. Shoul be a good time.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

justin-plenty spots at stinky beach.i was catching them with my castnet 3 or 4 at a times and kept them alive with a bubbler.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

E-Mag- Stinky beach is that right near those huge new condos right there by the marina? I thought that was closed to fisherman..or did you just pull a sneak? I got my cast net out last niight and packed it . Weather is not looking too good. Isolated thunder storms from 4 pm friday till 3 am in the morning. I hope they don't get one but i will just chill in the truck till its over. They usually don'y last too long. Am I right bout Stinky beach?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Justin, don't listen to what the previous bamas just said. That zen minimalist crap just does not work. You need to be prepared for anything. That means pre-tied rig bag, plastics case, lure case, backpack, big assortment of hooks, terminal tackle, sinkers, and jigheads, extra line, extra reel, bait net, landing net, pier net, and sand flea rake, etc... Don't forget tog bags and a really big cooler, just in case!
> 
> At least it's summer time, so you can leave your waders at home. But that's it!


 Two different philosophies... haahaa... I use to take the kitchen sink until I saw the light. 

pack light, be swift and use the force...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Two different philosophies... haahaa... I use to take the kitchen sink until I saw the light.
> 
> pack light, be swift and use the force...


Just messin' with ya!  But, if it's taking Justin 2-3 days to pack his car, then he must be on the right track. I think his last name must be Case.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its actually Fischer!!!! I found where Stinky Beach is thank anyway!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Justin.... Umm..... 
It was a joke. Like, are you bringing a lot of stuff, Justin Case (just in case). Never mind.... It wasn't funny.... :fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Man I hate to say this....*

I agree with FB!! :--| I rather have too much stuff than not enough... Sometime I bring 6 rods (love that roof rack) and maybe only use 2... 



SeaSalt said:


> Two different philosophies... haahaa... I use to take the kitchen sink until I saw the light.
> 
> pack light, be swift and use the force...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep ... I pack one tackle box with an assortment ... I try and keep it light, with a little of everything to target what's out there (or what I THINK is out there) ... then the remainder stays in the monster "supplies" tackle box ... basically everthing I have all stuffed into monster box  

Pack them a little at a time otherwise the wife gets mad ... priceless, accurate, and sage advice  

I hear spot can be had behind the convention center ... also, some were caught at 9th street pier last week.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Easy question*

When I decide to fish IRI with lures, I only bring my All Star 1265, my over-the-shoulder surf bag, and Korkers. I usually arrive around midnight and leave before 10 AM to beat the rush back over the Bay Bridge on Saturdays...

You can drive yourself crazy thinking about all the "what if I want to fish for...?" scenarios...


Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tackle*

Boss Doog was kind enough to get me a Kobalt 10cu foot tool box which hold most, (MOST) of my gear. Thank GOD I got an extended cab!!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Never TOO much*

Its one thing to forget things at home ... Atleast if they are in you vehichle you have some relief. 
Things that stay in my blazer..
2 pairs wind/rain gear
Assorted hoodies
2 pairs chest waders
2 pairs of oars
1 4ft gaff
2 empty white 5 gallon buckets
Spare cloths ... socks , shoes , sweats , underware , gloves , hats ect ect..
2 fishing rods 7ft Intercoatsal Ugly Stick w/4000 sustain 30lb suffix and a 7'6" Sea Striker w/Okuma VS45 30lb suffix
1 tackle bag w/plugs,metal,rigs,hooks,sinkers,leader material,fillet knife,bait knife,cutting board ect ect
1 tackle bag w/gulp,fin"S",leadheads,leader material,fillet knife,bait knife,cutting board,2 headlights,stringer,bug sprays,beef jerky and tootsie pops ...ect ect LOL!
1 bait bucket and air pump
Assorted batteries 
4 rod holders
1 3ft net
1 castnet
1 14ft ext baitnet
1 12ft ext pier net
blankets
rags
1 tackle bag w/storms,and tsunami's leader material,inline sinkers,4 to 6 inch twisters and 10 inch rubber worms.
1 5lb anchor
2 bumper guards
1 cooler
1 3 million candlewatt spotlight
assorted flashlights including one of them that you shake for emergencies
Tire Iron and assorted tools
Rope, TRASH BAGS, and Duct tape ect ect ect.

Before leaving the truck I asses everything I will be needing and pack accordingly and when home the rods and gearbags come inside the rest are permanent fixtures and have never been a problem .... Still room for 3 comfortably and when I started taking the canoe out I had to buy the woman her own vehichle (Explorer) so I didnt have to keep taking the canoe off ... She refused to drive with it on top. I am positive I have forgotten to mention some things but this is the bulk of it.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

thomas, what if your blazer get stolen then you have start buying stuff all over again. no fishing report for 3 days? slacking...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> thomas, what if your blazer get stolen then you have start buying stuff all over again. no fishing report for 3 days? slacking...


Hmmm Since most in the area know me my stuff is well watched and the alarm in the blazer works well. 
I will fix that 3 day absence right now


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Heck ... since he fishes 20+ hours a day, we're fortunate to get ANY reports


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks for the reports!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Some of us carp fishermen are just plain crazy in regards to how much stuff we take. Especially considering the fact a can of corn and a few hooks, split shot and a medium action spinning rod and reel is all you need.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom you should see my thunderbird, youd be surprised how much gear fits/stays in that car


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> 2 empty white 5 gallon buckets


That's one of the most essential and fundamental fishing accessory there is. Every one has at least one. I usually bring 2 or 3 with me. Sometimes I even let them drive!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> That's one of the most essential and fundamental fishing accessory there is. Every one has at least one. I usually bring 2 or 3 with me. Sometimes I even let them drive!


LMAO


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

:d


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I usually take five to 6 rods and my cart is full of cooler and tackle. I have yet to put all of the rods out but I take
piers 1ea 12 foot casting and 1 12 foot casting
the other 4 are 10 foot rods that I made. Most of the time I use the 10 footers.
I fill the cart as I hate having to go back to the truck when I am fishing.

JC


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

When I fish the CHP I take 1 6 foot rod.... The rest I put in my pockets... a 10 foot length of Flouro, a pack of snap swivels, a pack of 1/4 oz jig-heads, 2 bags of Gulp, and a stringer...THATS IT!!!

For the life of me I can never figure out why people take so much stuff out there... Especially when they're just sitting there soaking bait, watching their rod-tip for the next skate bite... 

Get up and move around! If you're mobile, you'll catch a lot more fish, i guarantee it...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> That's one of the most essential and fundamental fishing accessory there is. Every one has at least one. I usually bring 2 or 3 with me. Sometimes I even let them drive!


Am I supposed to resemble that remark?  Why you gotta always throw jabs at a brutha when they aren't looking? Just wait till we get out to open water . . . I'll teach you how to swim real quick


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> "I am not saying to let your kid play in doggie poo " - Cygnus-x1 7.16.7


It is good to see my words of wisdom are getting some face time !


----------

